# FS: 45 Gal Corner Fish tank w/lights,canopy and stand..$130



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Selling a very nice octagon shape from front/corner 45 Gallon Fish Tank, with a nice black stand, 2 lights and a canopy...Will empty and clean out before selling. PM me or call/text 604-832-0260 for more info. 130$ firm is the price.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ray, nice set up and good price. A quick heads up.....please make sure to add FS: to your titles in the future. Also, please make sure to read this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...u-post-classified-ads-here-please-read-26980/
Good luck with your sales!
Thanks John


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks John


----------



## 86propanejane (Feb 7, 2012)

```

```
Hello just wondering if this tank is for sale and what are the dimentions? Please email me @. [email protected]


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

pm and emailed you..anyone interested can reach me at 604-832-0260 call or text.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

180$$ take it!!!!!! BUMP!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sale price untill monday......150$$ call or text at 604-832-0260 and take this nice setup.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

what is the floor footprint, I have a corner next to my fireplace where I`d like a tank like this


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

poiuy704 said:


> what is the floor footprint, I have a corner next to my fireplace where I`d like a tank like this


Call me dumb if you'd like..lol but do you mean dimensions by floor footprint? If so the tank is 24.5 inches tall without stand and 51 inches on stand...the tank is about 85 inches round.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i think they're after the measurements of the base of stand where it meets the floor, like from the back corner to the side then to the front, so they can work out if it will fit in the desired location.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump........150$ takes it


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

What is the length from the back corner to the front corner that would be along the wall?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a couple of observations here Ray....1st You might want to edit the title to reflect the current selling price, as you would surely have more luck..... I went ahead and did it for you  Secondly I believe most people are looking for the dimensions of the tank. The tanks footprint is the length's of sides *A*, *B*, *C* & *D *.....in the pic below. 
Going by the measurements you have listed already , the tank itself being 24.5" tall and unsure about the 85" around? if the just means the front 3 panels.... *B* & *C* would be around 28" each (I'm presuming C is probably a little bit more than B)& they don't look that wide. Plus the HOB filter on the tank next to it, makes me believe the same. The measurements provided are a little confusing.....I am wondering if it is actually 75 gal. I could be wrong, but best to list the measurements of *A *, *B *, *C* & *D*
Hope this helps. Great price, Good luck with your sale!










-


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

According to the image above.. the mesuarements for A are 22 inches, B are 13 inches, C are 13 inches and D are 31 inches.

Thanks for the help John, Ray.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your welcome Ray & just what I was thinking. Using the measurements provided, A-22" and the height of the tank at 24.5", I ran it through the calculator and if it were a square tank (22''x22"x24.5") it would come out to about 51 gallons. Being that as a square shape and missing a corner....it is actually closer to being a 45 gallon tank. Still a good price IMO. Hoipe this was helpful.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok well that being the case..I will let it go for 130$ even though I paid much more for it, also could you update my price and title to 45 Gallon


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I must say i am VERY tempted, but I have to figure out a way to get my hubby to agree to it. lol


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

sold to insane in the fish brain!!


----------

